# 2008 Rabbit Oil Leak From BOTTOM of Oil Filter Housing



## brandonioyo (Jul 5, 2013)

Just bought my Rabbit used a month ago and did my first oil change on it. Replaced o-ring with the tab facing up and when I turned it on there was oil leaking from the bottom, what seemed to be the first cap that you can unscrew with your hand. HELP!!!


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

I believe there is a little orange "nub" under the cap that you can push in to drain the oil before removing the housing. Check to make sure that that tab isn't stuck in a bit. :beer:


----------



## brandonioyo (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks for the help Matt! That solved it!!!


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

no problem, glad it worked out.

matt


----------

